# Fall crappie over?



## swine

I keep saying I’m going to try for fall crappie, but never seem to get on it. Is it over already?


----------



## skellz

No, not by any means. Been doing great at Berlin and shenango. Water temp is still between 47-45 degrees. Once the temp drops below 40 they tend to get sluggish. Concentrate on the drops near the channel. Locate structure near the drops and find the fish.


----------



## chaunc

I totally agree with Skellz. As long as you can get the boat out safely, you'll catch fish there. Please wear your pfd this time of year. It's the law on Shenango.


----------



## swine

Thanks for the info. I love catching crappie, but usually only have luck in the early Spring and sometimes under the ice. I’m trying to increase my abilities but not having too much success.


----------



## crappiedude

Late fall and early winter seems pretty similar to me. Fish can be fairly shallow at times just like spring so start shallow and work deeper until you find some fish. I only fish jigs this time of year and I'll fish from now till ice makes me quit. We rarely get enough safe ice in SW Ohio to safely ice fish or I'd chase them under the ice too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya keep trying! We get them all winter long dipping docks/boatlifts/dead lilypads as long as we can get on the water here at are local shallow lake,buckeye lake.


----------



## swine

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Snyd

I have been catching crappie all fall and still catching them - Was out last weekend and caught over 40. The bite has been light so I have been using the smallest minnow I can find. I have also caught them on a 1 1/2 inch jig tipped with a wax worm.


----------



## chaunc

Yesterday on my home lake. Baby shads over brush in 14ft.


----------



## Bprice1031

Gotta love Shenago. I miss fishing it with grandpa. 


chaunc said:


> View attachment 249709
> Yesterday on my home lake. Baby shads over brush in 14ft.


----------



## skellz

This was taken in November 12. Right before this thread was started. Fish were taken from my favorite lake.


----------

